# هل حدث معك ؟



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

*... هل حدث معك مرة أن كنت على وشك
الدخول في نوم عميق بمنتهى السعادة ثم فجأة
شعرت بأنك تسقط ويهتز جسمك من الصدمة ؟

إن ما واجهته يسمى [ hypnic jerk ]
ويحدث هذا في أغلب الأحيان أثناء النوم الخفيف جدا
... عندما تتراجع درجة حرارة الجسم ويبدأ القلب بالتباطئ
ويترك الدماغ السيطرة على العضلات فيقوم الدماغ باختراع
حلم صغير تشعر فيه بأنك تسقط من أعلى منحدر على سبيل المثال ..

لذا، في المرة القادمة التي تستيقظ فيها مذعورا
تذكر بأنك كنت ع وشك الموت30: لتوقف انظمة
جسمك من شدة التعب و الإرهاق
و احمد الله أنه أعادك للحياة مرة أخرى*


* منقول.*​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *... هل حدث معك مرة أن كنت على وشك
> الدخول في نوم عميق بمنتهى السعادة ثم فجأة
> شعرت بأنك تسقط ويهتز جسمك من الصدمة ؟
> 
> ...




بجد؟ حصلت لي كذا مرة....بس مكنتش باصحى مفزوع مجرد يعني انتفاضة كده...ماعتقدش كان بيبقى فيه حلم مفزع  كنت باصحى واكمل نوم عادي 

بس ماعرفش انها على وشك الموت دي ماكنتش باحس اني قريب م الموت خالص 
خليتيني ادور عليها لقيت انهم بيوصفوها زي ما بتقولي بس ماحدش جاب سيرة انها قريبة من الموت...

مرسي للمعلومة يا حبو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

انا كمان قريتها و استعجبت---
 هو الحقيقه  بتحصل لى كتير-- الحلم او الإحساس إن الواحد بيقع من مكان عالى-- يقوم  يلاقى نفسه بيتنفض----- و لما يصحى يلاقى نفسه نااايم فى السرير و مئنخ بيقوم مكمل نووووووووم هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

*أبقوا أتغطوا كويس*
*منك ليها *
leasantr​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أبقوا أتغطوا كويس*
> 
> *منك ليها *
> 
> leasantr​


 
 بزمتك يا عبود عمرك ما حصلت ليك--- :t30:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

*أيوة حصلت يابنتى بس مش دة تفسيرها *
*بعد أكلة دِسمة يعنى - أرهاق من الشغل - واصل من سفر طويل بالطيارة*
*ومش باقوم مفزوع ...بالعكس*
*دة انا بابقى قاعد باتفرج على نفسى هوصل لغاية فين*
*هنزل فى بحر فى ترعة فى بسين *
*هنزل فى حضن " أنجلينا جولى "*
*كدة يعنى *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة حصلت يابنتى بس مش دة تفسيرها *​
> *بعد أكلة دِسمة يعنى - أرهاق من الشغل - واصل من سفر طويل بالطيارة*
> *ومش باقوم مفزوع ...بالعكس*
> *دة انا بابقى قاعد باتفرج على نفسى هوصل لغاية فين*
> ...


  ههههههههههههههههههههه
 حضن انجلينا هههههههههههههههههه و بتلاقى نفسك  نزلت فى حضن :smil16:
 الواحد مش بيقوم مفزوع -- بس بيلاقى نفسه  لاإرادى بيتنطر


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 يناير 2013)

تحصلى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر الخ 

دى تقريبا كل يوم ... بس التفسير اللى اعرفة انها بتكون من الارهاق

الارهاق الذهنى من كثرة التفكير او الضغط العصبى ... الخ 

لكن اول مرة اعرف التفسير بتاعك ده يا حبو

شكرا على المعلومات الجديدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حضن انجلينا هههههههههههههههههه و بتلاقى نفسك نزلت فى حضن :smil16:


*تصدقى ياحوبوا انها ماحصلتش ولا مرة ..!!!!!:smil8:*
*حاجة عجيبة أوى *​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حضن انجلينا هههههههههههههههههه و بتلاقى نفسك  نزلت فى حضن :smil16:
> الواحد مش بيقوم مفزوع -- بس بيلاقى نفسه  لاإرادى بيتنطر



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اللي بيقع في حضنها دي  جبتيها منين دي؟


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه بتحصلى كتيييييييييييير جدا وبيبقا احساس بايخ اوى 
انا مش بحس انى بقع من مكان عالى 
بس انا بصحى فجأة وجسمى بيتنفض 
وتفسيرك صح ياحبو ده واحد من التفسيرات ان المخ ممكن يترجم حالة ال falling asleep ديه اللى هى الدخول فى النوم وكأنها موت وعلشان كده ال muscles بتبتدى تعمل twitch اللى هى الانتفاضة ديه علشان ينقذ الجسم يعنى 
ده واحدة من التفسيرات بتاعت ال American Academy of Sleep Medicine 
وبتحصل بسبب الارهاق الشديد وممكن بسبب الكافيين الكتير ( وتقريبا ده السبب عندى انا ) leasantr


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وبتحصل بسبب الارهاق الشديد وممكن بسبب الكافيين الكتير ( وتقريبا ده السبب عندى انا ) leasantr


 
*يعنى مالهاش أى علاقة بـ " أنجيلينا " ؟!*
*ولا حتى ليها علاقة بالأنسان الآلى بتاعك انتى و " جو " ؟*​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى مالهاش أى علاقة بـ " أنجيلينا " ؟!*
> *ولا حتى ليها علاقة بالأنسان الآلى بتاعك انتى و " جو " ؟*​



جو ده اللي هو انا ؟ انسان آلي مين؟


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى مالهاش أى علاقة بـ " أنجيلينا " ؟!*
> *ولا حتى ليها علاقة بالأنسان الآلى بتاعك انتى و " جو " ؟*​



هههههههههه لا هى ال American academy لسه موصلتش للسبب بتاع انجيلينا ده 
انت سبقتهم ياعبود فى الاكتشافات العلمية  :smile02:smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> جو ده اللي هو انا ؟ انسان آلي مين؟



*اللى هو موضوع الأنسان أصله ماشين*
*مكنة يعنى *
*اللى انتوا مختلفين فيه على ميعاد تغيير الزيت و البوجيهات *
*بعد سن الأربعين والا فى سن التلاتين*
:smil16:​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه لا هى ال American academy


*مش دى أول أكاديمية تدخل " الهامبرجر " مصر ؟؟؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تصدقى ياحوبوا انها ماحصلتش ولا مرة ..!!!!!:smil8:*
> 
> *حاجة عجيبة أوى *​


 
 متديقش--- يبقى بتقع فى حضن انجلينا فعلا و بتستمتع بالوقعه-- leasantr


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اللى هو موضوع الأنسان أصله ماشين*
> *مكنة يعنى *
> *اللى انتوا مختلفين فيه على ميعاد تغيير الزيت و البوجيهات *
> *بعد سن الأربعين والا فى سن التلاتين*
> :smil16:​​



ده طلع انا بجد...

ﻻاا طب انا هاسيب لك ديزرت ترد هي عليك بقى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متديقش--- يبقى بتقع فى حضن انجلينا فعلا و بتستمتع بالوقعه-- leasantr


*باقولها ما حصلش ولا مرة*
*تقولى بتستمتع بالوقعة !!!!*
*خيبة اية اللى أنا فيها دى ع الصبح ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ده طلع انا بجد...
> 
> ﻻاا طب انا هاسيب لك *ديزرت* ترد هي عليك بقى


*ديزرت ؟*
*تقصد طبق الحلو*
*وألا تقصد صحرا ؟!!*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *باقولها ما حصلش ولا مرة*
> *تقولى بتستمتع بالوقعة !!!!*
> 
> *خيبة اية اللى أنا فيها دى ع الصبح ؟*​


 
 يا عبووود ما انت محصلش  انك اتنفضت---
 بس اتفرجت على نفسك و انت بتقع فى الحضن-- فانا بقول لك ما اتنفضتش علشان استمتعت بالوقعه-- واجب عليها هى الى تتنفض بئا هههههههههههههههههههه :t30:


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ديزرت ؟*
> *تقصد طبق الحلو*
> *وألا تقصد صحرا ؟!!*​



ديزرت مش ديسيرت 

بيقول عليكي صحرا يا ديزرت روز...

يـﻻ هتسخن اهي وانت حر بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

عبود يقصد طبق الحلو صحرا مين ؟ ده انا اللى هخلى حياتك صحرا دلوقتى :smil8:

وانت كمان ياجونى ماتقولى روز :nunu0000:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عبود يقصد طبق الحلو صحرا مين ؟ ده انا اللى هخلى حياتك صحرا دلوقتى :smil8:
> 
> وانت كمان ياجونى ماتقولى روز :nunu0000:


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اييييوااااا  حبه اكشن كدا نطلع فيه الطاقه علشان ننام مستريحيين--  لو  عايزا مساعده انا فى الخدمه ههههههههههههههه اجى بشوله الرماال و نعمل صحراء هنا هههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اييييوااااا  حبه اكشن كدا نطلع فيه الطاقه علشان ننام مستريحيين--  لو  عايزا مساعده انا فى الخدمه ههههههههههههههه اجى بشوله الرماال و نعمل صحراء هنا هههههههههههه



هههههههههههه ايوة العصابة كلها اتجمعت اهى 
تحبى تعملى الخير دايما ياحبو 
والصراحة عبود يستاهل كل خير :hlp::smil8:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عبود يقصد *طبق الحلو* صحرا مين ؟ ده انا اللى هخلى حياتك صحرا دلوقتى :smil8:
> وانت كمان ياجونى ماتقولى روز :nunu0000:


*بقى دة منظر صحرااا برضه ؟؟*
*دة بوفية حلو كامل متكامل يابنى *​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههه ايوة العصابة كلها اتجمعت اهى
> تحبى تعملى الخير دايما ياحبو
> *والصراحة عبود يستاهل كل خير* :hlp::smil8:


*تصدقى بالله *
*بعد ما دافعت عنك قلت أمسحها ؟*
*خلاص سكينا على بوفية الحلو *
*أقلبوها سفارى أحسن*
 :999:​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

لالالالالا ياعبود مش تسمحها ولا حاجة 
خلاث عفونا عنك براءة :999:


----------



## چاكس (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *... هل حدث معك مرة أن كنت على وشك
> الدخول في نوم عميق بمنتهى السعادة ثم فجأة
> شعرت بأنك تسقط ويهتز جسمك من الصدمة ؟
> 
> ...




هو انا اسمع ان ده بيحصل لو انسان عنده صرع .. حالة من حالات الصرع .. 
بس محصليش قبل كده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> هو انا اسمع ان ده بيحصل لو انسان عنده صرع .. حالة من حالات الصرع ..
> بس محصليش قبل كده


*ياعمنا بنتكلم عن " أنجلينا جولى " وأحضان *
*وأطباق حلو وأنت تقول لنا " صرع " ؟*
*وقد "صرع" مصدر مسئول أن أنجيلينا هى سبب وقعة*
*كوووول الرجاااالة*
:999:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يناير 2013)

بيحصل لى كتير طمنتينى والحمد لله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> هو انا اسمع ان ده بيحصل لو انسان عنده صرع .. حالة من حالات الصرع ..
> بس محصليش قبل كده


 صرع ايه يا جاكس---
:hlp: هو ده الى ناقصنى-- يبقى عندى صرع --- هجرى ورا الناس فى المنتدى و اعض الاعضاء هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا الحقيقه انا بتحصل لى-- بابقا نايما  او خلاص بروح فى النوم و احلم انى بتقلب من الرصيف اب بتكعبل و احاول الحق نفسى من الوقوع الاقى نفسى بتنفض و افتح عينى الاقينى فى السرير -- شعور غلس-- بيقطعك من احلاها نومه:a4:


----------



## چاكس (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صرع ايه يا جاكس---
> :hlp: هو ده الى ناقصنى-- يبقى عندى صرع --- هجرى ورا الناس فى المنتدى و اعض الاعضاء هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا الحقيقه انا بتحصل لى-- بابقا نايما  او خلاص بروح فى النوم و احلم انى بتقلب من الرصيف اب بتكعبل و احاول الحق نفسى من الوقوع الاقى نفسى بتنفض و افتح عينى الاقينى فى السرير -- شعور غلس-- بيقطعك من احلاها نومه:a4:



لا هو مش حكاية تجرى حضرتك ورا الناس فى المنتدى .. صرع .. يعنى كهرباء زائدة فى المخ ..
انا اصلى محدش بيصحينى من احلاها نومة .. انا بضرب الصنف و مش بحس بالدنيا :t31:
اروح ادور اروح ادور اروح ادور على نفسى ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> لا هو مش حكاية تجرى حضرتك ورا الناس فى المنتدى .. صرع .. يعنى كهرباء زائدة فى المخ ..
> انا اصلى محدش بيصحينى من احلاها نومة .. انا بضرب الصنف و مش بحس بالدنيا :t31:
> اروح ادور اروح ادور اروح ادور على نفسى ..


 عارفا الصرع الى تقصده--- و بيبقى بنسب---
 انا بس بهزر ----
 بس مشكلتك لما تصحى بئا -- تروح تدور على دماغك ساعتها من الصداع -- و لا خلاص دماغك واخده؟


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اييييوااااا  حبه اكشن كدا نطلع فيه الطاقه علشان ننام مستريحيين--  لو  عايزا مساعده انا فى الخدمه ههههههههههههههه اجى بشوله الرماال و نعمل صحراء هنا هههههههههههه





Desert Rose قال:


> عبود يقصد طبق الحلو صحرا مين ؟ ده انا اللى هخلى حياتك صحرا دلوقتى :smil8:
> 
> وانت كمان ياجونى ماتقولى روز :nunu0000:





Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههه ايوة العصابة كلها اتجمعت اهى
> تحبى تعملى الخير دايما ياحبو
> والصراحة عبود يستاهل كل خير :hlp::smil8:





ايييييييه ده ايه ده ايه ده؟

انتو هتقلبوها عليا انا؟!!!
يعني انا نفسي اشوف ديزرت متعصبة تقوم تيجي عليا انا؟
وحبو اللي هي مﻻك المنتدى يوم ما هتفتري هتفتري عليا؟

ﻻ ده ظلم بقى!
أوﻻً هو اللي قال صحرا مش انا  ومش انا اللي اخترت الاسم انا مالي؟

فيه كتير روز هنا لكن ديزرت هي واحدة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

* ما هو يا جونى الواحد لما يشم نفسه يشم نفسه على الناس الغلابه الطيبه---*
* انت طيب غلبان؟؟*

* مش فاهما مالى النهرده--- عندى روح المناغشه كدا ليه موش عارفا !*


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ما هو يا جونى الواحد لما يشم نفسه يشم نفسه على الناس الغلابه الطيبه---*
> * انت طيب غلبان؟؟*
> 
> * مش فاهما مالى النهرده--- عندى روح المناغشه كدا ليه موش عارفا !*



هههههههههه صدقيني ما بقيت عارف...

كتير  يتقال لي انت طيب وغلبان...وكتير يتقال لي انت مندفع وعنيف شوية وكده 
ومن نفس الناس كمان  انا نفسي ما بقيتش عارف 

طب انا ايه كده؟
افتوني يـﻻ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> * كتير يتقال لي انت طيب وغلبان...وكتير يتقال لي انت مندفع وعنيف شوية وكده *
> *طب انا ايه كده؟*
> *افتوني يـﻻ...*​



*أنت طيب على غلبان على كتير *
*على مندفع على عنيف*
*على شوية*
*على كدة*
:999:​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت طيب على غلبان على كتير *
> *على مندفع على عنيف*
> *على شوية*
> *على كدة*
> :999:[/CENTER]



رقاصة وبترقص؟ ﻻ نورت المحكمة


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

جونى :nunu0000: مفيش روز كتير ولا حاجة هى روز واحدة اللى هى انا 
وبعدين شوف كده معنى الاسم desert rose يعنى وردة طالعة فى الصحرا لوحدها فى مكان مش بيطلع فيه ورد وردة مميزة يعنى leasantr تنكر ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى :nunu0000: مفيش روز كتير ولا حاجة هى روز واحدة اللى هى انا
> وبعدين شوف كده معنى الاسم desert rose يعنى وردة طالعة فى الصحرا لوحدها فى مكان مش بيطلع فيه ورد وردة مميزة يعنى leasantr تنكر ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:



ﻻ كان فيه عضوات كده ماعرفهمش يعني بس روز وروزي وحاجات كده ... ده غير secret flower
الواحد بياخد الكلمة المميزة 

لسه هنقول ديييييييزرت رووووز حلوة ديزرت كده 

ﻻ طبعاً ماقدرش انكر...وردة مميزة طبعاً...ال انكر ال....


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ﻻ كان فيه عضوات كده ماعرفهمش يعني بس روز وروزي وحاجات كده ... ده غير secret flower
> الواحد بياخد الكلمة المميزة
> 
> لسه هنقول ديييييييزرت رووووز حلوة ديزرت كده
> ...



وبعدين معااااااااااااااااااااااااك ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000: 
حبو انتى فين ؟


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وبعدين معااااااااااااااااااااااااك ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> حبو انتى فين ؟



ايه بس يا ديدي فيه ايه؟ ايه اللي جرا تاني؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

ايييون يا روووز-- انا هوونا--- هههههههههههههههههههههه يا غلبان يا جونى   الكل قرر يمسك فيك النهرده--
 و كمان بتقول صباح الخير!! ههههههههههههههه
 ايوااااااااا  جاااااااى شواااال رمااال صحراء ساخنه و صلحوووو ههههههههههههههههههه
 هنقلبها صحراء علشان خاطر عيونك يا  فلورتها


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايييون يا روووز-- انا هوونا--- هههههههههههههههههههههه يا غلبان يا جونى   الكل قرر يمسك فيك النهرده--
> و كمان بتقول صباح الخير!! ههههههههههههههه
> ايوااااااااا  جاااااااى شواااال رمااال صحراء ساخنه و صلحوووو ههههههههههههههههههه
> هنقلبها صحراء علشان خاطر عيونك يا  فلورتها



يا نهار ابيض...ده انا هاتجرس في الفورم....العضو الوحيد اللي حبو افترت عليه 

عموماً ده شرف يا حبو....يﻻ اضربي..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يا نهار ابيض...ده انا هاتجرس في الفورم....العضو الوحيد اللي حبو افترت عليه
> 
> عموماً ده شرف يا حبو....يﻻ اضربي..


 فين إفتاريت بس-- دا انا حتى بقول   يا غلبان يا جونى---
 انا بس بفرش الرااامله علشان ديزرت روز تتحرك براحتها فى ساحت القتاللل هههههههههههههههههههههههه و حبه مايه كدا و نكور الرمله و نبداء نححححدف هههههههههه


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فين إفتاريت بس-- دا انا حتى بقول   يا غلبان يا جونى---
> انا بس بفرش الرااامله علشان ديزرت روز تتحرك براحتها فى ساحت القتاللل هههههههههههههههههههههههه و حبه مايه كدا و نكور الرمله و نبداء نححححدف هههههههههه



بتسعي في الخير انتي اوي ما صدقتي 
مانتي بتقولي اني غلبان وتفتري بقى...

ال يعني ديزي محتاجة وصاية او مساعدة


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

حبوووووووووووو حبيبتى جات 
جيبتى العدة معاكى ؟ 
ليلتك سودة ياجونى leasantr


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

طب ايه التهمة بس عشان اموت وانا عارف يعني 
ايه اللي سود ليلتي؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> طب ايه التهمة بس عشان اموت وانا عارف يعني
> ايه اللي سود ليلتي؟


* التهمه هى تلكيكه و خلاص هههههههههههههه*
* الحقيقه انا مش عارفا فين التهمه-- غير إنك حبيت تقلبها على عبود-- فالطبق بتاع الحلو اتقلب عليك انت هههههههههههه*
* و الباقى كله تلاكيكو-- حبه حركه تجيب بركه علشان نتدفى شويه-- يعنى  هزار فى هزار مع حبه بواخه--*
* صح و لا انا مش فاهما حاجه--*


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * التهمه هى تلكيكه و خلاص هههههههههههههه*
> * الحقيقه انا مش عارفا فين التهمه-- غير إنك حبيت تقلبها على عبود-- فالطبق بتاع الحلو اتقلب عليك انت هههههههههههه*
> * و الباقى كله تلاكيكو-- حبه حركه تجيب بركه علشان نتدفى شويه-- يعنى  هزار فى هزار مع حبه بواخه--*
> * صح و لا انا مش فاهما حاجه--*



صح اوي...المشكلة انك جاوبتي قبل ديزي فهتيجي هي تﻻقي الحجة جاهزة...كانت هتكون ناسية وهتستهل تفتري وخﻻص اصلها 


اصل انا من مدة باقول لها نفسي اشوفك متعصبة على حد....المشكلة انها اول حد اتعصبت عليه هو انا كده شكلي


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * التهمه هى تلكيكه و خلاص هههههههههههههه*
> * الحقيقه انا مش عارفا فين التهمه-- غير إنك حبيت تقلبها على عبود-- فالطبق بتاع الحلو اتقلب عليك انت هههههههههههه*
> * و الباقى كله تلاكيكو-- حبه حركه تجيب بركه علشان نتدفى شويه-- يعنى  هزار فى هزار مع حبه بواخه--*
> * صح و لا انا مش فاهما حاجه--*



ههههههههههههههههههههه موتينى ضحك وخصوصا طبق الحلو اللى اتقلب عليه ده


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> صح اوي...المشكلة انك جاوبتي قبل ديزي فهتيجي هي تﻻقي الحجة جاهزة...كانت هتكون ناسية وهتستهل تفتري وخﻻص اصلها
> 
> 
> اصل انا من مدة باقول لها نفسي اشوفك متعصبة على حد....المشكلة انها اول حد اتعصبت عليه هو انا كده شكلي



شوفت بقا ؟ اى امنية تتمناها بتتتحق اهو leasantr


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> شوفت بقا ؟ اى امنية تتمناها بتتتحق اهو leasantr



فين ده؟ لسه ماشفتكيش متعصبة  انتي ابتديتي لكن ما عاقبتينيش لسه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> فين ده؟ لسه ماشفتكيش متعصبة  انتي ابتديتي لكن ما عاقبتينيش لسه


 
 الله دا انت الى عايز بئا!!!
 و كمان واقف تقول لها " كماااااااان " هههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الله دا انت الى عايز بئا!!!
> و كمان واقف تقول لها " كماااااااان " هههههههههههههه



عايزة تخلصي مني انتي يا حبو النهاردة 

يعني لو هي ماخدتش بالها بتفكريها يعني 


ماهو خﻻص بقى اي حاجة...بس عايز اشوفها لما تتنرفز هتعمل ايه...

بس انا امتى قلت كمااان دي؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> عايزة تخلصي مني انتي يا حبو النهاردة
> 
> يعني لو هي ماخدتش بالها بتفكريها يعني
> 
> ...


 انت قولت لها انت ابتديتى لكن لسا معقبتينيش لسه-- ده معناه"  you want more
 you don't want her to stop--- حبيت اقوله بالعربى لقيته بيترجم معايا" كمااان " هههههههههههه
 انا بساعدك تحقق رغباتك يا جونى ههههههه الحق عليا--
 فرصه النهرده مخى طاير كدا مش عارفا ليه--


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انت قولت لها انت ابتديتى لكن لسا معقبتينيش لسه-- ده معناه"  you want more
> you don't want her to stop--- حبيت اقوله بالعربى لقيته بيترجم معايا" كمااان " هههههههههههه
> انا بساعدك تحقق رغباتك يا جونى ههههههه الحق عليا--
> فرصه النهرده مخى طاير كدا مش عارفا ليه--



ااااهه طب ومحتاجة يعني ترجمة في جوجل دي؟

اكتبيها انجليزي على طول او ايطالي احسن 

ﻻ ﻻ انتي النهاردة مستمتعة انك تفتري على حد  اعترفي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ااااهه طب ومحتاجة يعني ترجمة في جوجل دي؟
> 
> اكتبيها انجليزي على طول او ايطالي احسن
> 
> ﻻ ﻻ انتي النهاردة مستمتعة انك تفتري على حد  اعترفي


 انا افترى-- انت بقا الى مفترى ههههه انا بغلس بس--
مستخفيه دمى النهرده اوى ليه مش عارفا-- شاكلى شربت حبوب الخفه على الصبح!
 ربنا يسطر و متقلبش نكد بئا--:hlp:


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا افترى-- انت بقا الى مفترى ههههه انا بغلس بس--
> مستخفيه دمى النهرده اوى ليه مش عارفا-- شاكلى شربت حبوب الخفه على الصبح!
> ربنا يسطر و متقلبش نكد بئا--:hlp:



ﻻ يا حبو دمك خفيف على طول في دي بالذات ماتقلقيش 
غلسي براحتك


اما نشوف كده...انا قلت اضحي بنفسي بقى وامري لله واجرب في نفسي...لما ديزي بتزعل بتعمل ايه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

خلى بالك النوع الى بيكتم ده انا عارفا لانى كدا-- مش بالساهل اقلب-- لما البقى عبيت تعبئه السنين بس بيبقى انفجاااااااار-- بس  ميحصلش غير كل 7 او 8 سنين كدا مره اتفجار-- زى البركان-- و ارجع اهدى تانى--- اعتقد هى كدا--
 يعنى لما شعر راسك يبقى ابيض  كمان سنه كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلى بالك النوع الى بيكتم ده انا عارفا لانى كدا-- مش بالساهل اقلب-- لما البقى عبيت تعبئه السنين بس بيبقى انفجاااااااار-- بس  ميحصلش غير كل 7 او 8 سنين كدا مره اتفجار-- زى البركان-- و ارجع اهدى تانى--- اعتقد هى كدا--
> يعنى لما شعر راسك يبقى ابيض  كمان سنه كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اوووووووووووووه يعني انتي بقالك 7 سنين بتكتمي وحبكت تنفجري فيا انا؟

ده انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااان

لسه كمان سنة هابقى اقل من 26 ونص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

انا انفجر فيك؟؟؟؟
 نو نو ابسلوتلى هههههههههههههه لا صدقنى كله هزار مفيش اى مضايقه و لا اى انفجار--
 انا تمام --
 و انت شاعرك لسا مش ابيض ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا انفجر فيك؟؟؟؟
> نو نو ابسلوتلى هههههههههههههه لا صدقنى كله هزار مفيش اى مضايقه و لا اى انفجار--
> انا تمام --
> و انت شاعرك لسا مش ابيض ههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههه طيب باحسب 

ﻻ انا شعري مش هيبيض...هو هيقع كله قبل ما يبيض اصﻻً...بابا وماما لسه لحد دلوقتي شعرهم اسود بدرجة كبيرة وبابا اصلع ولسه برضو شعره معظمه اسود


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه حبو انتى عرفتى منين انى بكتم ؟ leasantr


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه حبو انتى عرفتى منين انى بكتم ؟ leasantr



ايه ده هي قصدها عليكي؟ انا فاكرها بتتكلم عن نفسها!

هو انتي كمان بتكتمي وحبكت تنفجري فيا؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه حبو انتى عرفتى منين انى بكتم ؟ leasantr


عارفا ان اخر حاجه تحبى نعمليها انك تزعلى الى قدامك-- حتى لو هو زعلك-- فبتكتمى-- و ده بيبقى صعب على فكره-- لازم تمتصى الغضب جواكى دايما -- حاااازبى من الانفجااار ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عارفا ان اخر حاجه تحبى نعمليها انك تزعلى الى قدامك-- حتى لو هو زعلك-- فبتكتمى-- و ده بيبقى صعب على فكره-- لازم تمتصى الغضب جواكى دايما -- حاااازبى من الانفجااار ههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههه ايوة فعلا انا بيبقا صعب عليا اضايق اللى قدامى لانى عصبية ولما بتعصب ببقا وحشة اوى اوى 
فدايما بحاول امتص الغضب وده بيبقا صعب اوى اوى اوى 
بس انتى بردو عرفتى منين انى كده ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

عرفت منين مممممممممممممم
 ممممممممممممممممممممم تقريبا سمعتك بتقولى كدا مره يمكن!


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عرفت منين مممممممممممممم
> ممممممممممممممممممممم تقريبا سمعتك بتقولى كدا مره يمكن!



ههههههههه اه تصدقى انا فعلا لسه قايلة الموضوع ده انهارده فى موضوع تانى :t31:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه اه تصدقى انا فعلا لسه قايلة الموضوع ده انهارده فى موضوع تانى :t31:


 
يمكن ايوا و خصوصا انى نفس الشىء ببقا وحشه اوووى لما اقلب فمبقلبش-- غير و قت ااانفجار


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

انا الحمد لله من وقت للتاني باعبر عن احباطي لحد 
فبانفجر عدد مرات اكتر بس انفجارات صغيرة  مش هارتكب جريمة زيكو


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

لا انا من حين لاخر ممكن انفجر انفجارات صغيرة بس 
لكن الانفجارات الكبيرة اوى ديه بين فترات بعيدا اوى


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (3 يناير 2013)

يا نهار ابيض على حافة الموت ؟؟
انا كان زمان  كان بيحصلى كدة بالضبط 
وفعلا كما تقول يا حبو اعدائكم  وبالاخص فى الايام التى اكون مرهق فيها ومتشوق للنوم اول ما ابدأ انام احس وكأنى ماشى وسأقع فى حفرة واحاول ان اتلاشى الحفرة ثم اقوم من النوم فى فزع وبعدها اكمل نومى عادى بدون مشاكل 
بس الحمد لله لم يحدث لى هذا الآن 
شكرا على المعلومة الجامدة دى


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (3 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> هو انا اسمع ان ده بيحصل لو انسان عنده صرع .. حالة من حالات الصرع ..
> بس محصليش قبل كده



يا عم صرع ايه بس يكفيك ويكفينا شره 
ما الاخ حبو اعدائكم  فسرها بشكل علمى وهذا الظاهرة تحدث مع ناس كتير وانا واحد منهم


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (3 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى مالهاش أى علاقة بـ " أنجيلينا " ؟!*
> *ولا حتى ليها علاقة بالأنسان الآلى بتاعك انتى و " جو " ؟*​



معلش هى مين انجلينا  دى انا   الاسم ده سمعته كتير قبل كدة ؟؟
معلش اصل انا مش من البلد دى انا من البلد اللى  (دمبيها )


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

*اده معقوله
ده انا كنت هموت كتير بقي 
وانا معررررررررفش 
*


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا للموضوع والمعلومه الهامه جداا


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

شفتي يا حبو مش قلت لك بﻻش حتة الموت دي؟
اهي الناس هتخاف وهي مش موضوع موت وﻻ حاجة


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

بس هى بيبقا فيها فعلا احساس موت انا ببقا حاسة انى كنت هموت فعلا :mus13:


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس هى بيبقا فيها فعلا احساس موت انا ببقا حاسة انى كنت هموت فعلا :mus13:



كتر الكافيين مش حلو عليكي


----------

